# Your 36 months of extensions almost ending (or already ended) ?



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Fresh from the BI Facebook page:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I read some of the FB comments regarding this BI post. Many seem to not understand what the BI is actually saying/meaning.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Joe, is anything ever clear here though? For me I have 17 months remaining on my visitor visa and have been looking at an SRRV, apply in 12 to 14 months and to do that with only a US 10K deposit I have to start drawing a pension from my super fund, I don't really want to do that but if push comes to shove I will.
The OP's info certainly changes things if I read it right and I'll ask next time I renew my visa, will change lots of problems for many people if taken on face value.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't take my word for it but the way I interpret it as written is;

Section 1. IMC SBM 2013-003 guidance has been amended. There is a "temporary" suspension on the order to leave
Section 2. Who it applies to.
Section 3. Whoever it applies to, report to Immigration and pay your fine/penalties
Section 4. IMC SBM 2013-003 guidance has been amended.
Section 5. It's effective immediately. Terminated only upon official declaration or lifting of the Covid 19 pandemic by the President or his authorized representative or unless sooner revoked or amended by the Commissioner.

I assume those affected who report to BI & pay their fines/penalties can now stay as long as they want until criteria in section 5 changes. This is great news for those affected.

The comments from the confused I read on the BI FB website mostly were what does it really mean, and do we need to keep extending, etc. etc. I guess they will find out when they report to BI & pay penalties/fines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps the clarity is not there Joe. It never is until you pay.
Only my thoughts but just say John Blogs had to leave the country as his 3 years on a visitor visa expires next month. He rolls up to immi given this new mandate to renew his visa for the next 2 months, will he be slapped with a fine and express lane fees (cough) for now theoretically over staying or simply extended until borders reopen? Pay fines and express lane fees every 2 months upon renewal? Or nil?

Section 3. Whoever it applies to, report to immigration and pay your fine penalties.

John Blogs if I read this correctly can simply pay his normal extension under this new humanitarian mandate and not incur any fines as he falls within the 36 month rule until borders are reopened then leave and return, start again.
John Smith has overstayed his 36 month visitor visor by 10 months can rock up to immi, pay the relative fines and continue the renewal until borders reopen and not be blacklisted?

As said it's not definitive and certainly raises question with regards to the milking of the cow. Perhaps this will become clearer as the cows come in for the milking. Hoping the John Blogs scenario is how it goes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps the clarity is not there Joe. It never is until you pay.
> Only my thoughts but just say John Blogs had to leave the country as his 3 years on a visitor visa expires next month. He rolls up to immi given this new mandate to renew his visa for the next 2 months, will he be slapped with a fine and express lane fees (cough) for now theoretically over staying or simply extended until borders reopen? Pay fines and express lane fees every 2 months upon renewal? Or nil?
> 
> Section 3. Whoever it applies to, report to immigration and pay your fine penalties.
> ...


IMHO, if this applied to me, I would not get too comfortable with this *"temporary"* suspension on the order to leave 

We all have experienced the many ongoing almost daily changes and reversals of changes. We're now back to GCQ & a Liqour ban.

It only takes 1 foreigner who is still here as a result this "temporary" suspension on the order to leave to screw up, do something to violate a law, end up in the news & this program will likely be over for all.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As said, clarity, though a claret is good and a Shiraz is better but a smooth Merlot? We know the difference but this news is really neither your arse nor elbow. Fortunately for me their is plenty of time to wait and watch but not so for those on the brink and worse for the overstayers.
There will be no leniency from immi unless it is spelt out in black white. This new order/mandate seems to be open to interpretation and clearly should be ratified so all are on the same page. Nope that could never happen here from experience.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

This may clarify, or at least confirm ? Posted today:
.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good info graham and thanks for posting. What is not clear to me, possibly others still is the "motion to reconsider" and the costs that will arise. Money grab? For me this is what's not clear, say in my instance, if borders don't reopen in 17 months and I have to "in theory" leave the country or say for someone with 2 months ditto, given this new mandate can go to immi and file for "motion to reconsider". Do they need to do this give they are currently legal?

Firstly do they need to go this path given the humanitarian consideration for extensions, why the extra costs?

Secondly for me as my local immi office can only process 2 month extensions, Manila 6 months twice in a 36 month period, will I have to apply for a "motion to reconsider" every 2 months and and pay the extra fees?

None of this is clear in the mandate supplied with your opening post nor clear in the video I watched, as said I will ask next month when I extend my visa but I'm pretty sure I know the answer,,,,,, stay and pay, these are the new fees sir.

Perhaps I'm barking up the wrong tree and these are only thoughts, always looking forward.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Motion for Reconsideration on Updating and Extension of Authorized Stay







immigration.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting reading that link Chuck as it appears to throw out the PHP 25K figure I was quoted from the lovely lady controlling the stick in my local immi office, perhaps she misunderstood? Perhaps I didn't explain my question properly?

Regardless do I need to apply for a "motion to reconsider" every 2 months under this new mandated system, nothing as always is spelt out in black and white, perhaps I over think things and should just bend over. as Said I will ask but doubt a favourable answer. Pesos.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting reading that link Chuck as it appears to throw out the PHP 25K figure I was quoted from the lovely lady controlling the stick in my local immi office, perhaps she misunderstood? Perhaps I didn't explain my question properly?
> 
> Regardless do I need to apply for a "motion to reconsider" every 2 months under this new mandated system, nothing as always is spelt out in black and white, perhaps I over think things and should just bend over. as Said I will ask but doubt a favourable answer. Pesos.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


JMHO but would think MR will be needed each time. Since this is temporary it may not apply to you in 18 mo.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> JMHO but would think MR will be needed each time. Since this is temporary it may not apply to you in 18 mo.
> 
> Chuck


Too true and yes time will tell but the info if attainable would be good for those closer to teetering over the edge.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

bigpearl said:


> None of this is clear in the mandate supplied with your opening post nor clear in the video I watched, as said I will ask next month when I extend my visa but I'm pretty sure I know the answer,,,,,, stay and pay, these are the new fees sir.


I totally get your points.

Sadly (as usual with these BI proclamations ?). It is still all as clear as mud, and I fear only a visit to the nearest Immigration office will be sufficient to clarify the situation... and check whether one can afford to start filling out application forms... or start slowly backing out of the premises.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep slowly slowly. I'll definitely let you know what I find out in a month or perhaps you can if sooner but the reality is simple. Pay. I'm sure immi is under the pump like all others. Pesos.
While I'm a little lucky with 17 months to go I'm sure others over the next 12 months will/can offer decent info based on their experiences.

Simply it would be nice to know the protocols set up in this mandate for all foreigners.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Well, I'll be applying for converting my current 13A ('Probationary') visa, to a permanent one around about the beginning of December, so I'm hoping that the BI won't be wanting to slide their hands any deeper into my pocket than the present fixed fee.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Well, I'll be applying for converting my current 13A ('Probationary') visa, to a permanent one around about the beginning of December, so I'm hoping that the BI won't be wanting to slide their hands any deeper into my pocket than the present fixed fee.


Nope, I was just there at the Main Office to renew my 13a ACR card and things have changed for the better, including the fees, this was the very first time in 10 years that my fees were IAW the PBI website and no more up and down the stairs with those extra reciepts they used to give me. 

Everything is accomplished on the ground floor, you do need to make an appointment to renew and then another appointment a month later just to pick up your ACR card, warning there's at least a month of backlog on appointments so if you make the appointment today your first available opening will be over 30 days from now.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Sadly (as usual with these BI proclamations ?). It is still all as clear as mud, and I fear only a visit to the nearest Immigration office will be sufficient to clarify the situation... and check whether one can afford to start filling out application forms... or start slowly backing out of the premises.
> View attachment 100334


 IF they know there 
Concerning other officials we have got many handlers who dont know things they are suppoused to know and some even say opposite to each other...! 
E g today one said just apply to get the missing permit, while an other said recently its imposible by a local ban!!! If both are right it has to been solved fast when we started asking for them embarrasing questions why it wasnt solved yet 🤣 (As it became a very fast solving too 👍when we started talking with DTI developers about a mess they had made. An other mess made by officials they "solved" rather fast too - by making a new other mess 🤣 which we are trying to solve now. )


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What happens if an acr card is expired? I came back to the states 4 years ago and the ACR card has expired. Can I renew that one or do I have to start over again?

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> What happens if an acr card is expired? I came back to the states 4 years ago and the ACR card has expired. Can I renew that one or do I have to start over again?
> 
> Art


How long is your tourist or long stay visa ACR card good for Art? More than likely you'll have to apply for a new one. I can only comment on the 13a Visa ACR card and that is good for 5 years.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark,

It was only good for 1 year. So, I guess I would have to apply for another one after being there again. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, I had ACR card when we lived here 8/9 years ago and was told I should have handed it in if I wasn't coming back for a while,,,,,,,,,expect a fine I was told. Turns out it was here say.
Any way I arrived March last year, July I paid my 50 US dollars for ACR, so month 4 after arrival. Renewal every 12 months on a visitor visa, paid for the new one (50 US dollars) in August and will pick up in October when I do my next extension.
Don't worry because immi will let you know when it's due, as we know very little slips through the net.

Good luck and hope things change so you can venture back here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks Steve for the information

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> art, I had ACR card when we lived here 8/9 years ago and was told I should have handed it in if I wasn't coming back for a while,,,,,,,,,expect a fine I was told. Turns out it was here say.
> Any way I arrived March last year, July I paid my 50 US dollars for ACR, so month 4 after arrival. Renewal every 12 months on a visitor visa, paid for the new one (50 US dollars) in August and will pick up in October when I do my next extension.
> Don't worry because immi will let you know when it's due, as we know very little slips through the net.
> 
> ...


Actually the ACR card is supposed to be issued at the renewal at the 59 day point.






Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days







immigration.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck

at the 59 day time they issued me the ACR card. But it was only good for 1 year. I left back to the states before renewing it. I got the ACR card now but I guess if I can ever get back there I will have to start over again. I closed my accounts with BDO bank in Tagum City when I left. 

thanks

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Actually the ACR card is supposed to be issued at the renewal at the 59 day point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Chuck and correct, I see what happened on reflection. Immi was closed until July 1st due to Covid so I copped the late fine (4 or 5 days late but saved 2 months on the ACR. 8 bucks, lol.
I actually wonder how many people rocked upon the 1st of July when they reopened to avoid any fines or, regardless all were fined. Coffers?
Which brings me back to the OTL being temporarily stopped and the transparency with fees, requirements etc. doh.
More fun in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey chuck
> 
> at the 59 day time they issued me the ACR card. But it was only good for 1 year. I left back to the states before renewing it. I got the ACR card now but I guess if I can ever get back there I will have to start over again. I closed my accounts with BDO bank in Tagum City when I left.
> 
> ...


Correct you will apply for a new card at the 59 day extension on your next trip.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> JMHO but would think MR will be needed each time. Since this is temporary it may not apply to you in 18 mo.
> 
> Chuck


Looks like you are right Chuck, MR every 2 months, the costs will add up, saw this on FB last night but can't find it on their FB page for some reason.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## siamjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> Fresh from the BI Facebook page:
> View attachment 100291
> View attachment 100292





grahamw57 said:


> Fresh from the BI Facebook page:
> View attachment 100291
> View attachment 100292


Just been through the process of reporting my overstay past 36 months on Tourist Visa.
Total tally for 9 months (7 months overstay, 2 month extension), new ACR Card and ECC to go home = P60,000.
All done by my travel agent in Manila with receipts for every step. Process took 7 weeks. I supplied her with my passport and a notarized letter explaining my overstay and she handled everything else. Also have letter saying I'm NOT blacklisted. The extensions are expensive and you are not required to leave the country as long as you keep paying the extension fees.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

siamjeff said:


> Just been through the process of reporting my overstay past 36 months on Tourist Visa.
> Total tally for 9 months (7 months overstay, 2 month extension), new ACR Card and ECC to go home = P60,000.
> All done by my travel agent in Manila with receipts for every step. Process took 7 weeks. I supplied her with my passport and a notarized letter explaining my overstay and she handled everything else. Also have letter saying I'm NOT blacklisted. The extensions are expensive and you are not required to leave the country as long as you keep paying the extension fees.


SiamJeff, wowsers what a fee... I think now that it's handled I'd start using the Main Office and do it yourself.

You'd be surprised just how forgiving and easy it is to handle Immigration issues or renewal's directly at the main PBI office, you could bypass commission fee's and you are in Manila so even better.

Glad to hear though that you can remain in country and so are you working on a more Permanent Visa because those tourist fee's can add up.


----------



## BlueJeepney (Mar 3, 2016)

siamjeff said:


> Just been through the process of reporting my overstay past 36 months on Tourist Visa.
> Total tally for 9 months (7 months overstay, 2 month extension), new ACR Card and ECC to go home = P60,000.
> All done by my travel agent in Manila with receipts for every step. Process took 7 weeks. I supplied her with my passport and a notarized letter explaining my overstay and she handled everything else. Also have letter saying I'm NOT blacklisted. The extensions are expensive and you are not required to leave the country as long as you keep paying the extension fees.


You don't mind if I ask who the travel agent is? I have a friend that might need their services, thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also found the Accredited List of Entities from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website.

PBI accredited various agencies

PBI Accredited travel agencies


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Graham. I have a friend in Pangasinan named Graham and I'm wondering if it's you...
Laoac? From Australia? Bakery?

It's Dennis from the USA


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

ragbone13 said:


> Hi Graham. I have a friend in Pangasinan named Graham and I'm wondering if it's you...
> Laoac? From Australia? Bakery?
> 
> It's Dennis from the USA


No sir...not me. I'm British, and I live a few miles away from Dagupan.


----------

